# Vudu App on Edge



## srazook

I'm curious why the Vudu app isn't available on Edge yet. Is the Edge hardware or software that much different than previous TiVo’s. Are they rebuilding the app from scratch?


----------



## buildersboy66

Ted said about 1 month or so it will be back.


----------



## srazook

Any update when the Vudu app will be working on the Edge?


----------



## Wigohwt

Your header is a bit deceiving. I took it as an announcement.


----------



## CZBrat

Wondering if there is an update about Vudu and Disney Plus. Tivo is becoming irrelevant if it doesn't support more apps soon.


----------



## compnurd

CZBrat said:


> Wondering if there is an update about Vudu and Disney Plus. Tivo is becoming irrelevant if it doesn't support more apps soon.


Disney Plus is never going to happen


----------



## srazook

CZBrat said:


> Wondering if there is an update about Vudu and Disney Plus. Tivo is becoming irrelevant if it doesn't support more apps soon.


Is there an update when Vudu will be supported on TiVo Edge? Vudu is in all the Edge advertisement, but still no working app.


----------



## mattyro7878

Vudu is everywhere. Hard to believe it is not on the Edge.


----------



## Dan203

They did announce that the next Mini would run Android TV, so it will essentially be a streaming device with a TiVo UI. If they pull it off well then maybe the TiVo itself just becomes a headless recorder and we just use the new Mini everywhere as the main streamer. 

They also announced back at the beginning of the year they were working on apps that will essentially run like the Mini but on 3rd party devices like Roku, Apple TV, etc... but so far those haven't materialized even though they were promised for Q3.


----------



## Fugacity

mattyro7878 said:


> Vudu is everywhere. Hard to believe it is not on the Edge.


In troubleshooting netflix/dolby vision issues with my tv/tivo the other day I found a reproducible issue where if I set my video resolution to 4k/60fps and 1080i (for my cable connection, it just looks better this way) and turn HDR on, netflix will start with messed up colors 100 percent of the time, then netflix will properly passthru dolby vision. If i exit out of netflix while watching something with dolby vision the entire GUI interface of the tivo is gone. I can only watch live TV, if i hit guide, or try to pull up settings the picture gets small and goes to the right but all menus are gone and its just black until i reboot the TiVo.

They changed some things with the edge and HDR so my guess is the vudu app does something just as horrible but even if you have your display set to 4k 60fps (if i set mine to 4k 60fps with HDR auto my input on my TV crashes about 95 percent of the time so support gets to blame my TV instead). So its probably a good idea that someone is redoing the vudu app, this probably requires a decent amount of re certifications as well. But yeah it would be nice to have it back.


----------



## pnyxxpress

A projected date when vudu will be available would be nice. Available soon is not an acceptable answer to the paying customers. If using an app in your advertisement to sell a product it should be working.


----------



## CZBrat

pnyxxpress said:


> A projected date when vudu will be available would be nice. Available soon is not an acceptable answer to the paying customers. If using an app in your advertisement to sell a product it should be working.


I agree. Purchased Edge with the understanding that Vudu is available as advertised. I have a Vudu library and frustrating to have to switch from Tivo to view. Tivo please provide an update. Loyal Tivo users like myself paid good money for Edge with the understanding that all features advertised were in fact available. False advertising! Either remove Vudu from Edge or provide date. To add insult to injury, after paying good money, CEO tells us to get over it and streaming is the future. Great, but where were you when I forked over my money for Edge? Obviously a End of life product sold as new.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## srazook

This is ridiculous, Vudu still is not available on the Edge! TiVo product support is nonexistent. I’ve been a loyal TiVo customer for over 10 years, but that’s about to stop. I’m done with this crap product/company.


----------



## pnyxxpress

Agreed. They now have a new 4K device boasting vudu streaming but I'll bet it's not supported on that device either.


----------



## janitor53

I'm beyond frustrated with this company. Long time customer here, multiple devices, yada yada yada...like so many of us. No updates to what's supposed to be their premier device and not even any comment about what's going on. Can't get a peep from anyone at this company....honestly, they deserve what happens to them at this point.


----------



## buildersboy66

Comcast in talks to purchase VUDU...well that tells all.


----------



## pnyxxpress

I could care less who owns it. Tivo needs to get the app working on the Edge.


----------



## compnurd

pnyxxpress said:


> I could care less who owns it. Tivo needs to get the app working on the Edge.


Not TiVo. Vudu needs to get it working


----------



## pnyxxpress

I disagree. Vudu already streams 4k to all my other devices. Tivo has indicated it doesn't work on the Edge. I'm sure Tivo has aproprietary apps for the all the streaming services they support.


----------



## jrtroo

Tivo doesn't write apps for third parties.


----------



## pnyxxpress

Then they shouldn't falsely advertise what they can't deliver.


----------



## mattyro7878

. I guess I would be frustrated too Especially if I had Atmos/DV gear and was looking to EDGE/VUDU to satisfy my state of the art jones.


----------



## Narkul

compnurd said:


> Not TiVo. Vudu needs to get it working


Tivo's HTML5 app platform is dead and has also been abandoned by smart tv and bluray player makers. Vudu's not going to develop for a dead platform. It's Tivo's responsibility to provide a relevant platform for 3rd parties to develop for.


----------



## compnurd

Narkul said:


> Tivo's HTML5 app platform is dead and has also been abandoned by smart tv and bluray player makers. Vudu's not going to develop for a dead platform. It's Tivo's responsibility to provide a relevant platform for 3rd parties to develop for.


Doesn't change the fact that until Vudu releases a new app your not going to see it


----------



## Narkul

compnurd said:


> Doesn't change the fact that until Vudu releases a new app your not going to see it


And this thread doesn't change the fact that Vudu is unlikely to cooperate. Tivo has all but abandoned its consumer DVR base including the newly released edge.


----------



## pnyxxpress

And they continue use vudu in their marketing ads. False advertising!


----------



## mattyro7878

iI dont own an Edge but would be very angry if I did. It does seem as if they have abandoned thier newest device. Is anyone out there getting all that was promised by this machine?


----------



## janitor53

mattyro7878 said:


> iI dont own an Edge but would be very angry if I did. It does seem as if they have abandoned thier newest device. Is anyone out there getting all that was promised by this machine?


Yep. To me, any answer is fine. I just want to know what's going on so I can choose how to spend my money. I straight up asked tivo support what was going on and they simply didn't respond. They wouldn't answer the question. I asked 3 times. It's super weird.


----------



## srazook

This is really getting ridiculous, still no Vudu on the Tivo Edge. After I purchased my TiVo edge back in November 2019 I realized the VUDU app wasn’t available despite being in all the advertising I was assured it you would be up and running in a matter of weeks, obviously that was an out right lie. I need to know why this app still isn’t working and when it will be available, product support for the Tivo Edge is nonexistent.


----------



## pfiagra

srazook said:


> This is really getting ridiculous, still no Vudu on the Tivo Edge. After I purchased my TiVo edge back in November 2019 I realized the VUDU app wasn't available despite being in all the advertising I was assured it you would be up and running in a matter of weeks, obviously that was an out right lie. I need to know why this app still isn't working and when it will be available, product support for the Tivo Edge is nonexistent.


I would recommend writing and snail mailing a respectful but direct letter addressed to TiVo's CEO. No guarantees, but those tend to get responded to even if it's not the answer you want and it avoids dealing with the call centers or getting lost in the email thicket.


----------



## compnurd

pfiagra said:


> I would recommend writing and snail mailing a respectful but direct letter addressed to TiVo's CEO. No guarantees, but those tend to get responded to even if it's not the answer you want and it avoids dealing with the call centers or getting lost in the email thicket.


You can email TiVo all you want. But you need to go after Vudu


----------



## pfiagra

compnurd said:


> You can email TiVo all you want. But you need to go after Vudu


I realize Vudu has to write the app, but the post I was responding to had to do with TiVo's responses (uninformed or false promises and lack of product support) not to mention TiVo still advertises Vudu as an app on the Edge.


----------



## mattyro7878

pfiagra has a point. My God, if it isnt available or doesnt work...take it out of the ads.


----------



## srazook

Still no Vudu for Edge! And now Vudu on my Vox Mini that's connected to the Edge stopped working too. It loads up fine but when I try to watch a movie it shutdowns and goes back to TiVo home screen. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Kevin Duane Travis

Hello - new member looking at switching from Channelmaster DVR+ to Tivo

I would blame both companies. When Tivo was developing the Edge they should have pursued the securing of apps then. There should have been some discussion of porting the Bolt software over. Any problems or feature adds should have been negotiated through.

I'm not an expert - just educating myself enough to make my next purchase, but it seems to me both companies are in danger of becoming irrelevant. I like Vudu, but have always been leery of purchasing versus renting their product and this is why. It seems much of what they provide can be found now on Prime now, or am I wrong?

While I sympathize with anyone who has a library, is the absence of Vudu significant if you do not?


----------



## Swivvle

10 minis , 1 mini vox, bolt and now and edge. I have 100s of movies on Vudu. I want a refund on my edge , this is bull**** !


----------



## Kevin Duane Travis

Fandango is buying Vudu. I submit that it's good news - might get them off top dead center. Just announced yesterday 4/20/20


----------



## mrsean

What I don't understand is why is no one publicly calling out Tivo on their b.s. attitude towards Edge owners? I don't use Twitter but apparently other people here do so why not use it to pressure Tivo to do the right thing? Also, why is the Tech media completely ignoring that fact the Tivo is treating the Edge like abandonware just months after its launch. Could you imagine Apple, Google or Samsung being able to skate by treating its customers in this manner and everyone looking the other way?


----------



## mattyro7878

I would buy an Edge. At half the price. The Dolby Vision and Atmos are great features. A box that does not provide all that was advertised such as Vudu? You cant ask top dollar. They could move a lot of units if it was cheaper. Then again the Stream 4k will check all the boxes, streaming-wise.


----------



## Wrclem

Have to agree with all that's been posted here. I have been a long time loyal TiVo customer and for the first time since my TiVo series 2, I'm considering going to a Comcast box. They seemed to have of abandoned any development. What are we really paying for?


----------



## compnurd

mrsean said:


> What I don't understand is why is no one publicly calling out Tivo on their b.s. attitude towards Edge owners? I don't use Twitter but apparently other people here do so why not use it to pressure Tivo to do the right thing? Also, why is the Tech media completely ignoring that fact the Tivo is treating the Edge like abandonware just months after its launch. Could you imagine Apple, Google or Samsung being able to skate by treating its customers in this manner and everyone looking the other way?


It isn't going to do anything. Vudu needs to get off there rear. Go call them out. They need to update there app. They have been notoriously slow for updating apps


----------



## Wrclem

compnurd said:


> It isn't going to do anything. Vudu needs to get off there rear. Go call them out. They need to update there app. They have been notoriously slow for updating apps


That's a poor excuse. TiVo had a Vudu app with all prior models. Why not release the current version and then update? Would make much more sense than going a year plus with the "coming soon" tag on the Vudu app. TiVo had the relationship.... It shouldn't require their customers to fight their battles for them.


----------



## compnurd

Wrclem said:


> That's a poor excuse. TiVo had a Vudu app with all prior models. Why not release the current version and then update? Would make much more sense than going a year plus with the "coming soon" tag on the Vudu app. TiVo had the relationship.... It shouldn't require their customers to fight their battles for them.


It's not up to tivo. It is up to vudu. And with the recent sale I would expect vudu to disappear soon


----------



## DigitalDawn

I agree. Vudu is probably never coming to the Edge and and it wouldn't surprise me to see it deleted from older TiVo devices as well.


----------



## janitor53

Tivo needs to create an environment where people want to do the app development though. they need to incentivize developers to work with them, it's part of being a good development partner.


----------



## jmbach

FWIW Walmart is selling/sold VuDu to Fandango so i imagine that development is stalled until Fandango figures out what to do. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## terpfan1980

Probably smeeking here but it would sure be nice if TiVo were to get us a FandangoNow app since FandangoNow looks like it will stay for the longer term while Vudu rides off into the sunset eventually.


----------



## compnurd

terpfan1980 said:


> Probably smeeking here but it would sure be nice if TiVo were to get us a FandangoNow app since FandangoNow looks like it will stay for the longer term while Vudu rides off into the sunset eventually.


Fandango needs to get you the app. Not TiVo


----------



## ElT60

terpfan1980 said:


> Probably smeeking here but it would sure be nice if TiVo were to get us a FandangoNow app since FandangoNow looks like it will stay for the longer term while Vudu rides off into the sunset eventually.


 Vudu is installed in far more locations/devices than FandangoNow. It would be mind boggling for them to dump and walk away from devices with this acquisition. That isn't going to get them more customers overall.

FandangoNow was actually a previous purchase by Fandango ( from Dreamworks and Technicolor M-GO business). Since acquiring something that has relatively high overlap with that, it doesn't particularly point to that piece necessarily had the key infrastructure ( back end and scaling ) and revenue stream to anchor the business around .

if Vudu has better infrastructure then it would make more sense to fold FandangoNow into Vudu's set up and either merge customer databases and authentication. (Vudu customers who used walmart ID will probably need an account migration at some point. ) . Also may need to do a name change (e.g, "FandangoVudu" ). Both might services might get migrated to whatever Peacock is using. ( Comcast doesn't need 3-5 different backends over the long term. And have enough resources don't need to do anything drastic and/or short-sighted in the short term. )

Tivo apps could be left because just not getting any update.


----------



## BillyClyde

Vudango? Fandu? ;-)


----------



## Dan203

Probably more like....

Vudu powered by Fandango


----------



## eric_mcgovern

Vudu app is on edge and working now...


----------



## BillyClyde

eric_mcgovern said:


> Vudu app is on edge and working now...


I know it's off topic, but any sign of Dolby Vision yet since you apparently got an update that added Vudu?


----------



## chiwolve

BillyClyde said:


> I know it's off topic, but any sign of Dolby Vision yet since you apparently got an update that added Vudu?


+1


----------



## compnurd

BillyClyde said:


> I know it's off topic, but any sign of Dolby Vision yet since you apparently got an update that added Vudu?


It would not be a software update. Apps are loaded independent of software


----------



## eric_mcgovern

BillyClyde said:


> I know it's off topic, but any sign of Dolby Vision yet since you apparently got an update that added Vudu?


I don't have a 4K tv - so I won't be able to verify if that was added/corrected.


----------



## BillyClyde

eric_mcgovern said:


> I don't have a 4K tv - so I won't be able to verify if that was added/corrected.


It may be an option in the settings menu, just greyed out.


----------



## Durfman

I don't have Dolby Vision, but I was able to watch Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker in UHD. I didn't see anything in Vudu's Settings relating to video.


----------

